# Projector Cover



## Fortin's H.T room (Nov 11, 2009)

Is there such a thing as dust covers for projectors.I had mine for two years with only 125 hours on it and i found a lot of dust spots.I cleaned my projector,looks good again but would like to find a cover for it.Its the Panny 2000.Thanks


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I've only heard of hush boxes. Did you try and google it? I cannot relate to this problem as every time my warning comes up to clean the dust filter, it's generally clean anyways. :dontknow:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Found one quickly via google Ron. :T


----------



## Fortin's H.T room (Nov 11, 2009)

I tryed to search and found nothing ,but Thanks,now i know where to get one


----------

